# How do you carry your phone?



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Otterbox is fine. I don't mind cleaning it once every two weeks.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I've tried two otterboxes. They disintegrate within 6 months to totally unusable.


Did you use their warranty? I just got one (for my Droid Razr Maxx HD) at Verizon and they said if it has any issues, they've got the warranty data in my account info. So no hunting for receipts later....we'll see.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Leo G said:


> In my world dust gets everywhere. There is no sealed thing that won't succumb to getting dust inside of it eventually. I take my otterbox case off my phone every two weeks or so to remove the small amount of dust that does sneak by. I take the rubber protector off more often and just run it under the faucet to clean it up.
> 
> Just because it's in a case doesn't mean you don't need to take care of it.


Ditto. My younger brother Is an auto mechanic. His otter box is two years old...it gets oily/greasy but it holding on just fine...just smoother and shiner in certain areas from wear...kinda like polished.

As far as life proof, I have read too many reviews that say microphone reception is bad and I know of one person who I personally called and it was harder to hear them


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

TRMolnar said:


> I had the previous version of that.... Such a piece of junk. You having good luck with screen response and signal?


So far it has been good screen will work even with thin gloves on. Signal is very good but that may be because Verizon is strong in my area.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

I like the armor series otter box makes. A bit bulky but it makes the defender series look like a toy.


----------



## dan-the-man (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree the otterbox defender case is great to have. I have that on my phone. I either put my phone in front left pocket or an extra large case clipped on my belt


----------



## RTRCon (May 20, 2007)

Iphone 4s. I have an otterbox case, not sure which one, doesn't have a clip on it. Carhartt pants, keep it in the side/leg pocket. Otterbox is about 18 months old and the only problem is the little flap that covers the charge port is messed up.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

HTC One X. Have an otterbox defender with belt clip, but it gets caught on things way too much. Then I put it in my pocket, but the rubber cover doesnt slide easily making it a pain to pull out. Finally, the rubber cover got so stretched out it won't stay on, so after 3 months total I took the whole case off and never looked back. Phone stays in my front jean pocket. After over 6 months, no problems. It's practically indestructible and the screen is too, so that hasn't been an issue with no case.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

squirted subfloor glue into the pencil slot then slid the case clip in and jammed a short pencil in behind it. let the glue dry and now it's not going anywhere. $5 case and $35 bags so who gives a ****.


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

How is this thread still alive? Lmao! 

In my pocket!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

supposedly life proof is now owned by otterbox... im still tryig to find a lifeproof case for my S3 though


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

woodworkbykirk said:


> supposedly life proof is now owned by otterbox... im still tryig to find a lifeproof case for my S3 though


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00D36AJBS/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?qid=1392256702&sr=8-4&pi=SL75


----------



## SfcLee (Feb 11, 2013)

Otterbox armour in cargo pocket


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Unfortunately it feels like I carry mine pressed up against my right ear. I have started using the bluetooth, but I'm not liking that either. I remember the days of no phones and 20 messages to return at the end of the day. 
Ok. Phone against the ear is better than 2 hours of return calls.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It has an off switch and I'm betting it has voicemail too. You are only shackled to your phone if you want to be.


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

Leo G said:


> It has an off switch and I'm betting it has voicemail too. You are only shackled to your phone if you want to be.


Like buildit said better to just answer the phone then play phone tag for hours after work.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

yeah and potentially lose jobs over it. gotta do what you gotta do. I would LOVE if I could leave my phone in my truck.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

If I'm in the middle of something, I don't answer it. If I'm talking to a customer I don't answer it.


----------



## TheRewster (Mar 16, 2013)

To those using the Occidental calc case. Can anyone show a picture of the clip on back? I cannot find it on line. Thanks.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Side right leg pocket of my Carhartts, screen in.


----------

